# "rocket Ronnie's" specs?



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

anybody know how much have been put into that car?? just loosely in the engine-department and what sort of power it's putting out and so on??

I just saw a short video with it, and it's preeeeetty fast!


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

It was/is approx [email protected]  :smokin:


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

WHAT!?!? that's.... INSANE!!! single turbo conversion? sounds like it, but i'm not sure!


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

I saw it at Abbey recently having NOS fitted  I think Mark said it was about 680 at the hubs without NOS :smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I KNEW IT!

I asked a few people n they flatly denyd it, but i knew he was having gas fitted :smokin: 

And Kim- Yup, a single Trust T78


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Does he use these forums?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Nope

lkbbkxcmvckmzckmkxm


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

xaero1 said:


> Does he use these forums?


He is registered but rarely (if ever) visits any car forums.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

SteveN said:


> lkbbkxcmvckmzckmkxm


You ok mate?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Funnily enough ...*

... TOTB2 [I think] was on Men And Motors last night.

I only caught the footage of RocketRonnies last couple of races over 500m.
The race he had with Glen was impressive but the interview after was even nicer. Great to see some mutual respect being thrown around.

Why did he take the "blade" off his rear spoiler. Is it like that all the time?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Bajie said:


> ... TOTB2 [I think] was on Men And Motors last night.
> 
> I only caught the footage of RocketRonnies last couple of races over 500m.
> The race he had with Glen was impressive but the interview after was even nicer. Great to see some mutual respect being thrown around.
> ...


Blade=drag and weight. They meant business


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*silly question number 2 ...*

Thanks Howsie.
But Ronnie also went on the handling circuit, didn't put the blade back on again [and came second].
I know at top speed a spoiler will shave valuable mph's, and weight is an issue even if it is carbon fibre as the mounts are usually fibre glass.
Over recent weeks I'm viewing the rear spoiler more and more as a purely cosmetic addition.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

The rear spoiler only comes into it's own at relatively high speeds, probably 100+ mph and as the handling circuit at TOTB is so short and tight, I doubt it would be of much use there.

Btw, whilst Ronnie hardly ever posts, I suspect that he visits here quite regularly....


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

I heard it has a new hybrid blower on it, with a slightly bigger exhaust housing as well as "having a sniff of gas" from gillam senior.

hell of a machine!

I think the Nismo suspension set up is awesome when you see it up on the ramps!!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Bajie said:


> ... TOTB2 [I think] was on Men And Motors last night.
> 
> I only caught the footage of RocketRonnies last couple of races over 500m.
> The race he had with Glen was impressive but the interview after was even nicer. Great to see some mutual respect being thrown around.


Yeah Bajie thats what it's all about. Just a shame some other people aren't that friendly/professional. Mind you me and him go back a long way what with racing bikes  . I so wanted to beat him and knew the only way was if he made a mistake, but he didn't, ba5tard   .

Nah he doesn't really visit here anymore Peter and I don't really either  . Have the occassional jump on to see what me web mates have posted. For example Smooster as he's usually posting something that makes me laugh  .

Glen


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

TOKYO said:


> Yeah Bajie thats what it's all about. Just a shame some other people aren't that friendly/professional. Mind you me and him go back a long way what with racing bikes  . I so wanted to beat him and knew the only way was if he made a mistake, but he didn't, ba5tard   .
> 
> Nah he doesn't really visit here anymore Peter and I don't really either  . Have the occassional jump on to see what me web mates have posted. For example Smooster as he's usually posting something that makes me laugh  .
> 
> Glen


Was good to see you and Ronnie on TV last night 

I agree with what has already been posted, Ronnie seems like a very down to Earth chap.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Hes pretty good at snooker too, lol, seems to look a lil different then tho, lol


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

After hearing him talk on the TOTB DVD I keep thinking of the Ribena Puller-Squeezer-Geezer add every time I watch it! That or the guy on the Fast Show, "I'm a geezer int I...."

Think him and his car champion ability and quality tuning above silly power.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

emicen said:


> After hearing him talk on the TOTB DVD I keep thinking of the Ribena Puller-Squeezer-Geezer add every time I watch it! That or the guy on the Fast Show, "I'm a geezer int I...."QUOTE]
> 
> Or in other words, hes not a posh geek like most of the owners, lololol


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

ooooooooo ihav his spec that was in jap mag, aint i nice, it might have changed tho. 

Engine

abbey modified R32 Engine Block
abbey ported and polished cylinder head
trust 2.7 strocker crank kit consisting of steel billet crank
H-beam conrods
forged pistons
nismo main and big-end bearings
tomei cylinder-head and main bearing-cap stud kits
single trust T78 turbo with trust external wastegate
HKS step two cam kit
trust head gasket
trust exhaust downpipe
Abbey de-cat pipe
HKS hipe muffler exhaust system
RB25 80mm airflow meters
trust air filters
720cc fuel injectors
HKS high-cap fuel rail
tomie fuel pressure regulator
abbey alloy radiator
abbey oil cooler kit
mismo water pump
trust oil pump
oil breather system and cath tank
trust large cap sump kit
spitfire ignition coils
NGK race spark plugs
HKS F-CON S ECU
HKS EVC4 boost controller
HKS S-AFR fuel comp

580 BHP at 7500rpm and 430lb ft at 1.2 bar boost.
on track the engine can run 1.8 bar boost to produve over 650 BHP

hollinger six-speed sequential



god thats quite a list


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

Johnny: THANK YOU SOOO MUUUCH FOR THAT LIST!!!!


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

Bajie said:


> ... TOTB2 [I think] was on Men And Motors last night.
> 
> I only caught the footage of RocketRonnies last couple of races over 500m.
> The race he had with Glen was impressive but the interview after was even nicer.


Damn, wish I'd seen that as I've got Glenn's old car now.
Anyone know if there are any clips of it floating around on the web?


----------



## Trackdayplus (Sep 23, 2002)

*Ron clip*

Try this link http://www.totb.co.uk/downloads.php for a Rocket Ron burn out :smokin: 

TOTB


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*New stuff...*

The spec posted above is not up to date. Changes have been made to the car recently to allow for greater fueling and the iradication of the Air-Flow meters (Extra fuel pumps and HKS F-CON Pro).

I wont go into exact detail as to whats been done as it's not my place to do so...

Rupert


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

ye, i said i wasnt sure if it was up to to date, isnt yours exactly the same as ronnies, or very similar?


----------



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

deano said:


> It was/is approx [email protected]  :smokin:





Kim2770 said:


> WHAT!?!? that's.... INSANE!!! single turbo conversion? sounds like it, but i'm not sure!


Kim,

Did you realise that deano who answered you first has 1000bhp  

Paul


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes - My car is almost identical to Ronnies the only difference being that:

1) He can drive his better!
2) He's got a Hollinger 6-speed sequential and I have an OS-Geiken 5 speed box.
3) He has slightly advanced cams for more power - Mine has more torque.

There you go...

Rupert


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Saw yours being mapped a few weeks ago Rupert - sounded awesome mate.


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

PaulMcNally: WHAT?!?!?! you guys aren't well on the top floor!!!  

any chance of me taking the plane to london and coming to a trackday somewhere and watch some skyline's doing what they where build to do???


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Kim take a look here mate  

http://www.vspec.btinternet.co.uk/Project_X.htm

This car belongs to Abbey M/S :smokin:


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

ohhhh  ohh my!!!  that sound oooooh!!! must have!!  

thank you for that link!!


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Your welcome  It was easier for me to find that one than the one for mine


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Lemon filters still workin then Dean mate !! pmsl


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Lemon filters still workin then Dean mate !! pmsl


What you wafflin on about now Goon Boy


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

deano said:


> What you wafflin on about now


Nah, It's not waffles he's on about.....It's Lemon Puffs


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

JasonO said:


> Nah, It's not waffles he's on about.....It's Lemon Puffs


Everybody on here seems to be an amateur comedy act


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Oi, I'm no comedy act.....certainly amateur though


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

JasonO said:


> Oi, I'm no comedy act.....certainly amateur though



Well.........it saved me the bother !!    

I spoke to a very downcast Ron today as it goes. We had a mutual "wrist cutting" chat !! pmsl   

J.


----------

